# Border Princes advice.



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Ahoy.
I'm starting up a "border Princes" campaign, and am having a hard time tracking down the rules online or any semblance of the starting rules.
I've seen a few posts on Warseer, but nothing beyond a few brief battle reports. Nothing very helpful for a guide.

If anyone knows a good source, wiki-page etc, I would appreciate it.
And I'll repay with juicy battle reports!!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

No rules ever whatsoever for Border Princes.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

You could maybe use the empire book, but use bretonnian knights models and characters, and avoid gunpowder weapons. That way you can represent mercenary crossbowmen and infantry aswell. I dont think theres many other options currently.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you talking about the rules that were in the General's Compendium? If so check your pms.

KT


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

We're currently running a Border Princes Campaign 

http://thebovineoverlord.wordpress.com/category/campaigns/border-princes/

Currently paused due to new baby. But it's a lot of fun and I think we've developed some good guidelines based on experience.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Do share Aramoro. Campaigns are the best part of gming, IMO, and I like seeing what other people are doing, and tweeks to existing campaigns.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Just simple things. 

When choosing your territories make sure you have enough gap, we followed the guidelines but in out Campaign I started far too close to the High Elf player, meaning we had to ally or just play against each other in every turn. 

Give the winning side the option to not massacre an opponents army as scattering forces can be very disruptive and really just knock someone out of the Campaign for ages. 

Allow someone to retreat after moves have been made. We had a situation where one play was moving unsupported in and was going to have to fight at a 6-800 pts disadvantage in a 1600 pt game. So we just let him retreat as if he'd lost but not massacred. Make it run more easily.


----------

